# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  TVLines σε camera CCTV

## kostas2005

Καλημερα στην παρεα.
Αν εχει ασχοληθει καποιος με CCTV θα ηθελα να μου λυσει μια απορια!

Βλεπωντας ποσες TVlines εχει μια καμερα (ας πουμε 600 ή 700ΤVL), πως μπορουμε να ημαστε σιγουροι γι'αυτο, και δεν μας δουλευει ο κινεζος ή και εδω οι δικοι μας που ψωνιζουν απο τους κινεζους;

Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να την μερτησουμε με καποιο οργανο ή κατι αλλο τελος  παντων?

ευχαριστω.

----------


## k_palios

Καποιο οργανο δε νομιζω να υπαρχει,  αλλα αυτο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να δεις τα αναλυτικα χαρακτηριστικα της καμερας να δεις τι ccd φοραει. Μπορει οι καμερες να ειναι κινεζικες αλλα οι πιο πολλες φορανε ccd της sony και αυτο ειναι που καθοριζει την αναλυση

----------

